# Lina's Max Gone



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I have lit a candle to hopefully help lead the way for Lina to find Max. If anyone else would like to light a candle for Max's return here is the link: 

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candle...=eng&gi=max


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

You bet I lit a candle for our Max. Thank you, Debbie. 

I am still praying, and praying. I know I won't sleep tonite.


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

I lit one from me and one from Kaia and Gucci

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 30 2008, 02:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=679821


> You bet I lit a candle for our Max. Thank you, Debbie.
> 
> I am still praying, and praying. I know I won't sleep tonite.[/B]


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I lit a candle..... This is so upsetting, my heart breaks for Lina and her family. Little Max just has to be found safe!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I am just now seeing this!! I have lit a candle for Lina & Her family .. Max come home.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

I lit a candle for Max as well from me and my girls. Lina, my heart goes out to you. I hope Max is found safe and sound.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I lit a candle and am praying for Max's safe return rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

I just lit a candle for Max...praying like crazy for him rayer:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I lit a candle for Max and prayed for a safe return.

Cathy and Ellie


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, no - he's still missing! I was so hoping he'd have been found by the time I checked this morning. I'll definitely light a
candle for little Max :wub: !!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I lit a candle from Dixie and from me for Max's safe return to his loving family. God bless him, I hope he is just hiding because he's scared.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

:heart: Tucker and I lit a candle for dear Max and his family.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

rayer:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Lit a candle for Max -

Thank you so much for doing this.

Hurry home Max.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Still praying for Max's safe return.


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

My heart jumped when I saw the title Max's Return, thinking he was home. I'm sad to see it isn't so. I've lit a candle, and will continue to pray for the little guy. Bless his heart.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i lit a candle .for max :grouphug:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh, please Max find your way home. I also lit a candle rayer: rayer:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I too will light a candle to help him find his way home.

Lynda


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Just lit my candle, this breaks my heart for Lina.



Diane


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I lit a candle and am praying and praying.

Dear God, please bring Max home safe and sound and soon. Please God, help Lina find Max. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I just lit a candle for precious Max. 

Thank you for the candle link.

I will continue to pray for Max's safe return. And, I am praying for Lina and family, too.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

rayer: I lit a candle, please Max be safe and find your way home.


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

Just lit a candle for little Max.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Lois1103 @ Nov 30 2008, 07:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=680280


> Just lit a candle for little Max.[/B]


Folks... I'm not going to close this thread (at this time) as I was not asked to. As I said before, Lina appreciates all of your best wishes and prayers. However, the bottom line is that we are afraid Max is gone and Lina needs to start the process of putting this behind her (which means not to having to relive the trauma these threads represent right now). I hope you all understand.

Thanks


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I do understand, of course, this is such a tragic situation. I absolutely want to respect Lina's wishes, as I'm sure everyone else does.

We are all thinking of Max, Lina & her family right now, and we all feel so helpless. We all wish there was something we could do or say to make this horrible time just go away, and make it all better.

I thought about sending Lina a private message, but decided against it, as I'm sure she has far too much to be dealing with right now.

How do we support our friend, without hurting her?


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, it is very understandable............


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Nov 30 2008, 09:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=680325


> QUOTE (Lois1103 @ Nov 30 2008, 07:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=680280





> Just lit a candle for little Max.[/B]


Folks... I'm not going to close this thread (at this time) as I was not asked to. As I said before, Lina appreciates all of your best wishes and prayers. However, the bottom line is that we are afraid Max is gone and Lina needs to start the process of putting this behind her (which means not to having to relive the trauma these threads represent right now). I hope you all understand.

Thanks
[/B][/QUOTE]


Perhaps the topic name should be changed from Max's return to something else....Considering the circumstances and respect for Lina and her family.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG  I just saw this now, I had no idea little Max was missing.


I'm so sorry.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I just now saw that Max is missing. 
I wanted to say that this is heartbreaking and I'm sincerely sorry for Lina & her family. I will light a candle and pray for Max to return home safe.


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Lighting a candle, and praying so very hard for sweet Max's safe return to his family. :grouphug:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

rayer: 

many :grouphug: 's to Lina's family :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

This is just so sad. We hope Max can return home soon! :grouphug: and prayers for everyone.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Nov 30 2008, 09:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=680325


> QUOTE (Lois1103 @ Nov 30 2008, 07:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=680280





> Just lit a candle for little Max.[/B]


Folks... I'm not going to close this thread (at this time) as I was not asked to. As I said before, Lina appreciates all of your best wishes and prayers. However, the bottom line is that we are afraid Max is gone and Lina needs to start the process of putting this behind her (which means not to having to relive the trauma these threads represent right now). I hope you all understand.

Thanks
[/B][/QUOTE]


QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Nov 30 2008, 09:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=680334


> I do understand, of course, this is such a tragic situation. I absolutely want to respect Lina's wishes, as I'm sure everyone else does.
> 
> We are all thinking of Max, Lina & her family right now, and we all feel so helpless. We all wish there was something we could do or say to make this horrible time just go away, and make it all better.
> 
> ...


I of course understand, my intention for the thread was to let her know we are thinking of Max, Lina and her family right now not to hurt her in any way. As Jacqui said we just feel so helpless and wishing there was something we could do or say to make the horrible time just go away and make it better and how do we support our friend without hurting her? 

I'm also sorry that some thought that Max was found because of the title of the thread again, i didn't mean to mislead anyone into thinking he was home. I was thinking with my heart at the time and not my head and didn't give any thought to the thread's title. Thank you Sher for chaning the title for me. 

I have asked for the thread to be closed now as i think it's time. I would have asked sooner, but i just got home from work. 

This is just so very sad. :crying:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Dear Debbie 

Please don't feel that I don't like the post of the candle - it's a beautiful thought on your behalf and it's really nice of you to have started it.

I am not offended at all, I think I am just exhausted and tired at this point, coming back and reading Deb's original post with all the wonderful prayers and well wishes just made me lose it ...

We have tried everything we can think of and we will continue to search for Max but as the hours go by his chances are getting less.

I will not give up but I have to prepare myself for the worst.

Jac - I know it's hard for all of you to physically come and help me -your thoughts and kind words are touching to me - I know you are all feeling the pain.

I have tried to answer my pm's and I hope to get to everyone soon. I don't mind pm's at all.

This thread does not have to close down, if I feel it's getting too much I will request it but prayer is what we need.

Please know that I love you all and I do appreciate all the concern.

Love
Lina


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Lina, i know you appreciate the candle post, i just don't want cause you to be in any more pain than you already are. I will keep it open if you don't mind and please let me know if it gets to be too much for you then either you or i can request it to be closed. I just want you to know that i will be praying for a miracle everyday. We love you Lina and we just wish we could be there for you and to help in any way we can. :grouphug: :grouphug: Debbie

I will send a PM to Joe, Sher and Steve to keep it open and for us to keep praying for Max.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 
:grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: Sending hugs and prayers for your family rayer: rayer: : rayer:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

rayer: rayer: Please God help Max and keep him safe. rayer: rayer:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry. Prayers rayer: & hugs to you & your family & a very special prayer for little Max. rayer:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Many many many prayers for Max's safe return. I will light a candle and keep you all in my prayers. rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG, I'm just now seeing this. :bysmilie: 

I can't find the words to express how sorry I am, Lina. I can't even imagine what you and your family are going through at this time. You and your family will definitely be in my prayers and thoughts. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Praying for Max!!!! Please let him find his way home soon or let his parents find him! rayer:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Lena, I hope you were able to contact all Vet's and Groomers in your area and let them know, Max is missing. Perhaps someone picked him up and will take him into a Vet or Groomer.

Continued prayers for his return!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this.

I will keep you all in my thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I lit a candle for Max, praying that he is well and safe and finds his way home. :bysmilie: {{{{{Hugs and prayers}}}}}


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

My heart aches for what you and your family are going through....my prayers are with you.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (MissMelanie @ Dec 1 2008, 04:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=680881


> Lena, I hope you were able to contact all Vet's and Groomers in your area and let them know, Max is missing. Perhaps someone picked him up and will take him into a Vet or Groomer.
> 
> Continued prayers for his return![/B]


Yes Melanie - I rang all the vets in my direct area and a few a bit further out - they took my name and info but said they had nothing - I faxed a flyer over to a few of them to put up ..

I put flyers at the local PetsMart and Petco stores and another petstore down the road.

So many people know Max in the subdivision - not a single phone call from the flyer.

As I drove around today the fliers were still up which is good .. 
Tomorrow I will call the groomers - it's 3 days already :bysmilie: - Bella is looking confused and just lying around all day - she misses her tug-of-war partner ... crazy as it seems, I even got down on the floor and put a toy in my mouth and she tugged for a while today .. 
It feels like Max is away at the groomers or something .. Bella keeps watching the door ...


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I have nothing much to add other than what everyone else has said. Hugs to you Lina...I am praying for strength for you.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

God love you, Lina. Poor little Bella too. My heart is just breaking for Max and for you. I'm praying you find him. rayer: rayer:


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Zippy and I lit one too.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:smcry: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :smcry:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh Lina I start to tear up every time I see this. I just cannot imagine what a nightmare this is for you and your family. I am so incredibly sorry this has happened, you are in my thoughts and prayers. We all care about you, please know that you are not alone and that we are here for you.


----------



## scoopsmommy (Jun 18, 2008)

I am just now seeing this. Lina, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. I can't imagine what you are going through, I pray God is keeping Max safe.


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

I haven't logged on for days and just saw the previous closed thread and this one now too. I lit a candle for Max- just to keep hope that wherever he may be, he will find his way to wherever he can find peace. Lots of hugs and prayers for Lina and her family- this is just devastating. :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Dec 1 2008, 11:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=680947


> QUOTE (MissMelanie @ Dec 1 2008, 04:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=680881





> Lena, I hope you were able to contact all Vet's and Groomers in your area and let them know, Max is missing. Perhaps someone picked him up and will take him into a Vet or Groomer.
> 
> Continued prayers for his return![/B]


Yes Melanie - I rang all the vets in my direct area and a few a bit further out - they took my name and info but said they had nothing - I faxed a flyer over to a few of them to put up ..

I put flyers at the local PetsMart and Petco stores and another petstore down the road.

So many people know Max in the subdivision - not a single phone call from the flyer.

As I drove around today the fliers were still up which is good .. 
Tomorrow I will call the groomers - it's 3 days already :bysmilie: - Bella is looking confused and just lying around all day - she misses her tug-of-war partner ... crazy as it seems, I even got down on the floor and put a toy in my mouth and she tugged for a while today .. 
It feels like Max is away at the groomers or something .. Bella keeps watching the door ...
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh Lena, your reply just made me break down in tears. I pray that you hear something soon and little Max is alright :grouphug:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*I'm still praying and thinking of may really hard, for him to come home!!!!!

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:*


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

rayer: rayer: rayer: 
:grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

:grouphug: rayer: :heart: :grouphug: Think of you and praying for you and Max.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Still sitting with you during this hard time...we all care for you and your family so much.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

.....still praying for Max's safe return. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------

